# Crush and strain & a heat lamp



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

My friend and I both have old antique metal strainers. They're not funnels but are funnel shaped with lots of holes and they both have a handle. Each one has a stand that nests into a 5-gallon bucket. They're super-handy for crush and straining honey because you can let it sit and drain or you can use a pestle and press on the honeycombs. 

Anybody know what the thing is called? "Sieve?"
OP needs one.


----------



## ChuckReburn (Dec 17, 2013)

It's a fruit press.

We use a paint strainer. Fastest way I've found to do crush and strain is to wad the comb into small tight balls in my hand and let those clumps drain, the next day we rinse the wax with fresh water and use the rinse water for sweet tea - I suppose you could use it for mead but I'm fairly precise with that work.


----------



## bjverano (Jun 18, 2014)

Suzyq,
It does help the honey flow better if it warms up - I set my bucket with strainer on my deck in the sun long enough to heat it up- covered with a sheet. After it got warm I brought it into the house and let it drain all night. I tried a potato masher and a few other utensils but found it easier to squeeze out by hand. I wore plastic gloves so as not to contaminate the honey. 
Good luck.
Bonnie


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

Place it in an oven with the pilot light only. It gets to 90 or more degrees, flows thru the strainer very well. Put the comb into a mixing bowl and smash it up with a potato masher to let all the honey out. Squegee the whole pile into the strainer. Next day the honey is in the thing under the strainer.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

yes that will help


----------



## suzyq (Jun 30, 2014)

Thank you all you are very resourceful! Will get busy soon with a few new ideas from you all


----------



## sjj (Jan 2, 2007)

I remember the article written by James D. Satterfield "Building a Honey Press ". 

Heat helps here a lot, but it must be a controlled heat. 
Straining was a honey loss for me. 
Heating process can easly lead to quality loss. 
The joys and pains. 
Hopes and dreams for the future.


----------

